# this annoys me



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=33&t=766

"no snake owners" 
why are we discriminated towards just because we own snakes?
i don't see why people feel the need to push snake owners away from keeping mice
99% of us aren't stupid enough to buy mice for food.. it's not worth the money for a start. anybody wanting food will breed their own
rant over, eh ?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I think they mean they do not want to think about their loved animals being used as food before their natural lifespan is over (retired breeders tend to get fed, living in a feeder house), or the children of their loved animals, which is a bit of a stretch. I would guess they would feel like refusing show breeders for the same reason. They only want to share their mice with someone who will really 'love' them, or emotionally engage with the mice, the same way they do. The ad you linked isn't from a normal mice breeder, either. Their's was an accident, after they went through the trouble of having their male mouse neutered.

I get this, completely. If for some reason I had an accidental breeding of cats, I would feel the same way, even if I lived in a country where people ate them. Logically I know it happens, mentally I would go crazy about it. Now, I would get over myself, if say a cat had to be put to sleep, and someone could use it for food....UGH, maybe I would get over myself... I'm really not happy at all, just contemplating it, and it's all speculation.

I doubt I'd feel very comfortable about the mice I personally bred being food, either. I didn't, years before, although I did not have that same reaction to a mouse that was already pts, or a baby that was heading that way. But one I 'knew'? No. I just couldn't think of the personality I 'knew' being food. I think the difference between the cat example and mouse example for me is simply amount of personality involved, or known personality. I might have more trouble than I think farming livestock, for the same reason.

Probably a good thing most human brains are wired to not want to eat, or let someone else eat, someone they 'know', at any stage of life or non-life, but it can seem odd to another who doesn't know the animal, and/or sees it differently. I know plenty of people who feel that way about their chickens/rabbits/pigs, and all over the world people view those as food. So... I wouldn't take it personally. No more than I would about the pigs, chickens, etc.

Although I can see how frustrating it would be to want the best of whatever animal for breeding, and all the breeders of the best, say for instance, special heritage pigs, are only wanting pet forever homes. Meaning no breeding (then eventually eating), not eating the offspring, etc. That way makes it impossible to improve the breed of pig, and actually endangers it, but it's hard on the people who are emotionally attached to the actual pig.

-Zanne


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I understand it to.Although I wouldn't personally have an issue with providing mice for a feeder breeder I don't find it a hard stretch of the imagination to see their point of view.When I wanted to show dogs I bred my bitches only to find that I couldn't detach myself from the puppies and what possibilities the future might hold for them.I kept them all,they are still here all adults and that was the end of dog breeding.Same thing really .Mice are easy enough to come by without having to deal with people that don't share a passion for reptiles and as pointed out she was a pet keeper rather than a breeder and for those reasons didn't hang around to long.There are forums for everyone and she probably joined a pet orientated one where others were sympathetic to her views.Each to their own.


----------



## STandTR (Apr 11, 2012)

I brees mice, couse i love them. I love the difference of hair, the colors! I Love them. And i hope someday they are going good on a show.

But i have reptiles too! and i breed my own food to feed them. male-mouses will go to the freezer first, next is the most "bad-looking" (i put them down in a good way first). Some times even my cats get a snack.

I rather use my own mice, because i know they lived good, they got really good food and have big cages.

Im not so bad, or am i?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

No of course not, no one has suggested that reptile keepers that breed their own food are doing something wrong. I for one strongly endorse the practice and I know many others on this forum would also but that's not the issue being discussed here. The issue here is about the opposing view of mice owners who are not comfortable with their mice ending up in the hands of reptile keepers. Like it or not, they are entitled to their view and it is no less valid than your own.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I had someone reasonably ask mm e if I have any live pinkies and fluffs going, now I'm happy for my spairs to go for food that's what I do with them and I plan to start advertising frozen food but there's no chance I'll be supplying any live.

I suppose it depends on how the breeder sees there mice, if they see them as there little fur babies then they would see people who use mice as food as bad,


----------

